# annoying signatures on the Fourm



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">:banghead Does anyone else get tired of seeing the same pictures and you-tube signatures people are using? All it does is take up space on the server and make the site run slower when every page has to have the annoying signaturescomprised of pictures and you-tube video links. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I?m sure I will get blasted for this post but someone had to eventually say what needs to be said!

:banghead


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya I'm kinda with ya.. To each of his own.. but I get tired of seeing the same ones over and over... I hate that one with the snickers bar at the bottom of the pool.. I forget who has it...


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

i agree with you


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree. I hate the ones with pics and video stuff


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I really don't mind the sigs. I just wish some of them were smaller


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i thought i was the only one...


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the idea but the big pictures get on my nerves



CurtyV:doh


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i have to agree with everyone else.......although i really don't mind bobs (stressless)....i actually wish the picture in his signature was larger


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i like the pool sinker pictureas well. that is hilarious. i also enjoy the pictures of these quality pics of these guy's "girlfriends"


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I must admit that the pics are really annoying and the jackasses that put them up outa be flayed....



...actually that's one of the reasons that I don't like Florida Sportsman. I was weak and she was young and firm; She'll go back at the end of the week.



:takephoto

Stressless


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Like the one of the ******** sitting on the bottom.. that pic makes me sick..


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry if I was one of the ones making everyone mad. Let a brother know next time! Hope this one is better. If this won't work then I'll find some titty pictures.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *d45miller (1/23/2008)*Sorry if I was one of the ones making everyone mad. Let a brother know next time! Hope this one is better. If this won't work then I'll find some titty pictures.




excellent...excellent.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

All of the You tube signatures do get kind of annoying.


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

We all pictures of hot girls but instead of putting them in signatures why not put them as your avitar or lets start a "Hot Babes with Fish" threat like they have on the Florida sportsman site to put all the hot babes in.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *d45miller (1/23/2008)*Sorry if I was one of the ones making everyone mad. Let a brother know next time! Hope this one is better. If this won't work then I'll find some titty pictures.


Nope. Doesn't work. Bring on the titties.oke:shedevil


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah Miller new signature is not happening either


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

BOOBIES!

BOOBIES!

BOOBIES!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I couldn't understand why any fish head woudln't wan't a video like this in there post.:shedevil:shedevil



http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/fishing-girls.html


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

not boobies but still good


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I sure got an annoying signature, but I made it a lil better, instead of that stupid ol pic of me with a stupid cuda, I changed it to somethin cute! Like my wifes lil Scrappy!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

man i sure miss my old avator from the old site....it was legendary.....

here's to beer and boobies.......MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........BOOBIES


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *d45miller (1/23/2008)*Sorry if I was one of the ones making everyone mad. Let a brother know next time! Hope this one is better. If this won't work then I'll find some titty pictures.


OK Miller we are waiting :takephoto


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

did someone say fishing boobies??


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah this really sucks!!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Is this bettter for a signature????


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

here's a good sig


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If I keep postin stupid pictures maybe one day I'll grow up and be a mingo.



Did someone say boobies?????


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TMS (1/23/2008)*Yeah this really sucks!!!


I wonder what she's fishing for at the pass!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SandyKeys (1/23/2008)*HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


here ya go


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TMS (1/23/2008)*I couldn't understand why any fish head woudln't wan't a video like this in there post.:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/fishing-girls.html


Nice, but way too much fishing and boating going on. Miller your sig now sucks! Go for the boobies!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

You can post those yourself at your own risk...:doh


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SandyKeys (1/23/2008)*HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


NO MEN PICS!:nonono

...or I'm outa here 

oh & thanks Drew----nice new Avatar for me!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The issue is in the old forum you could post a aviator and folks could click on it and it would bring up the bigger pic. With this Forum s/w a 20pixel x20 pixel image just ain't enough. As for lil' Mrs. Hot-n-tot she'll be gone in a few and I'll put something else out there.



:takephoto

Stressless


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hardcorehare (1/23/2008)*man i sure miss my old avator from the old site....it was legendary.....
> 
> 
> 
> here's to beer and boobies.......MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM........BOOBIES




yeah, yours was the best on the old forum...i just never read what you posted because of that avatar...bring it back man...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lyin Dog (1/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SandyKeys (1/23/2008)*HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink
> ...




Yes!!!! The chick holding that redfish is smokin'!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course there are educational signatures.....
















:blush:

Stressless


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not letting this thread end its just wrong.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SandyKeys (1/23/2008)*HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


UMMMMM...NO. I think you might be looking for another site for those picts!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jspooney (1/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SandyKeys (1/23/2008)*HEY!!!!!!!! What about us chics!!!!!!!! We want to see some men!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink
> ...


Ditto! Sorry but you'd have a bunch of guys :sick if you put up guy photos.Keep em coming guys! :clap


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *AUradar (1/24/2008)*


WINNER WINNER WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *TMS (1/23/2008)*If I keep postin stupid pictures maybe one day I'll grow up and be a mingo.
> 
> Did someone say boobies?????


Holy S*&[email protected]! I think those are USCG approved.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Good thing she has the tree there to brace her.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

She defintely looks like a top water floater. Might produce some sky rocket actionoke


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

OK here's one for the left wingLib's. oke


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I was hungry.........:sick

Way to put the brakes on an informative thread. oke


----------



## Sepulga (Oct 2, 2007)

*Did someone say bobbies?????*


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Time for some more hotties - not these two though:










or:


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry guys, no good pictures from me but for the people that really don't like the signatures with the big pic's you can fix that in your control panel. Go to your control panel, click on forum settings, scroll down and uncheck the Show Signatures option. I did it a long time ago because it was too hard to read a thread with all the big signatures.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

STOP WHINING!!!

but, i guess you've got a point about large pics/videos...i made mine smaller


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (1/24/2008)*Sorry guys, no good pictures from me but for the people that really don't like the signatures with the big pic's you can fix that in your control panel. Go to your control panel, click on forum settings, scroll down and uncheck the Show Signatures option. I did it a long time ago because it was too hard to read a thread with all the big signatures.


Thanks, Ocean Man. It's easier to read the threads now:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

All of youareannoying!oke Folks like me that are unemployed have to sift through all the shit on here. Its become'n very stressful for me, To sit infront of the the computer clicking my mouse. I cant use my hand to write anymore. Its stuck in click and hold mode.

You know I'm just kid'n.:moon

Except for d45miller, thats got to come off. I can't read cajun.oke


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Allright allright I'll change it, stop your freakin whining. just wanted something funny fer you boys to look at.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I just want to do the motor boat with those tig ole bitties.:letsparty


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

The tig ole bitties on the first page.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

To put the thread back on topic... 



It is a pain in the ass to have some picture the size of your hand pop up in someones signature. I dont have any trouble loading them, but when your trying to read its just well...... It just gets in the way. I have nothing against signatures, nor sig pic's. On the car forums I frequent almost EVERYBODY has a photo shopped sig pic, but they are limited in size by the admins. If the pic is too big, it is deleted and you have to redo it and make it smaller. Lets everybody have a lil bling, but not where it impeeds information... IMO



The one that AUradar posted is almost the perfect size, you can fit 3 pictures in there big enough to get the point across, even write over the pics....lots of things you can do. If you dont know how to make them, you can usually post up, and someone with some photoshop skills can make you one in short time.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

God, I don't EVER get to say this..but...

IS MINE TOO BIG!!!???!!!???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

nah wade....i think everyone will agree that yours is smaller than average oke


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe...but put 260 pounds of pile driving ass behind it......knock the bottom out!!!!:moon


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/24/2008)*Maybe...but put 260 pounds of pile driving ass behind it......knock the bottom out!!!!:moon


Wade, god as my witness I will steal that line and use it....Minus 35lbs....uhhhh nothing personal. Damn, beer all over the keyboard and screen again. That is funny, I dont care who you are.:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

kinda reminds me of the come back i use when someone references the smallbeer gutthat i've but on over the past couple years....."its just the fuel tank for my love machine"


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used a variant of that. Gotta build a big shed to cover a big tool...

At midnight it all turns to c**k. I just never am able to stay up past 1130....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, that's it I cant drink beer and laugh at the same time. This is a problem and I have only one decision to make. I must log off.......Nah, just refresh slower. That is funny. Josh, you have some time to go before your tall self has to worry about a gut, just stand up straighter, no one will notice. Me, a daily battle. It sucks getting old. Wade I appreciate you leading the way. I feel better. Wade BTW, I heard the one about the shed about 20 years ago when a comedian from Colorado came through Little Rock. The version I heard was "When you have a fine tool, build a shed over it". The other one I will also add to my arsenal. Must be cold outside, it is about 21 up here, just no snow. Sucks ass.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that's funny. i don't care who ya are!!!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

OK back to the topic. No straying.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TMS (1/24/2008)*OK back to the topic. No straying.




Ok that ones cool, but Go Blue or Go Home if you aren't talkin' about the MI Wolverines please dump that signature.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TMS (1/24/2008)*OK back to the topic. No straying.


TNS's is the most annoying so far


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The only think that bothers me in signatures is when they are HUGE. and you have to scroll through half the page because of a signature. It's a SIGNATURE not a biography.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/24/2008)*kinda reminds me of the come back i use when someone references the smallbeer gutthat i've but on over the past couple years....."its just the fuel tank for my love machine"






I will never forget the day one of my girlfriends walked over to my dad, patted his belly, and said "whats this old man"....He got that look in his eye and without missing a beat replied, "Its my baby elephant, want to play with his trunk." Of course i lost it, she turned crimson and all but started stuttering. After that, She didn't walk back into the house for at least two months. 



Nick


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if they look like the pic above they could take up the whole page and i would not care!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> I will never forget the day one of my girlfriends walked over to my dad, patted his belly, and said "whats this old man"....He got that look in his eye and without missing a beat replied, "Its my baby elephant, want to play with his trunk." Of course i lost it, she turned crimson and all but started stuttering. After that, She didn't walk back into the house for at least two months.
> 
> Nick


Lol. I gotta remember that one:doh


----------

